# need receiver help



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

hello all, i have been building my home theater system for a few years, i can only afford to do a little at a time, so thats why its been 4 years now.

anyway, im looking for some feedback on my final piece to the puzzle and thats my receiver.

the system i built is all in-wall including my subwoofer.

these are my speakers and the specs are listed as well.
*MAINS AND CENTER*
JBL hti-55-- 
- Dual 2-WAY 120 Watt 5 In. Pure Titanium Dome Driver 
- Sensitivity (2.83V @ 1m): 88dB. 
- Frequency Response (–10dB): 40Hz – 20kHz. 
- High-Frequency Driver: 1" Pure-titanium dome with EOS™ waveguide and swivel mount. 

*REAR SURROUNDS* 
Proficient C640--
125 WATT
Response Bandwidth 32 - 22000 Hz 
6.5-Inch Injection-Molded Graphite Woofer With Rubber Surround 
1-Inch Aluminum Dome Pivoting Tweeter 
Imp: 8 Ohm 
Freq Resp: 32 Hz¿22 Khz

*SUB* 
IWS10---
Woofer: 10" Long Excursion treated paper cone
woofer with butyl surround 
Frequency Response: 32Hz-200Hz 
Power: 300 Watts RMS 

PROFICIENT AUDIO SYSTEMS M3 250-Watt Mono Amplifier 
180 watt high-current mono amp
Built-In crossover network
LFE Input
Frequency Adjustment: 35Hz-150Hz
Bass Adjustment: 0dB, +/-3dB
Phase switch


OKAY, THIS IS THE DEAL.,i am an electrician by trade, mostly service work as of late, i also do alot of low voltage work as well, --pretty rounded in my trade-- i do installs for home theater and multi room audio as well, HOWEVER, most of the time i install a package deal, with the amps and speakers already bought and paid for, i just connect the dots and do what im told if you get me.

so in saying that, even though i can install a system and make it sound good to the customers satisfaction, building one from scratch on my budget is another deal all together--

this is a 5.1 system so of coarse, i only need a 5.1 receiver.

as an installer, i can buy proficient and sherwood newcastle at cost from my supplier, however, the newcastle stuff is only in 4 and 6 ohms (that i can afford) and my speakers are 8 ohms

and the proficient is a 7.1 system, yes i know i can still use it and i really do like the quality of the amp as well as the sound but even at my cost, its up there.

right now im using a sherwood RD 6500 cheap-o- amp
it sounds okay, im missing alot of sound as you would think--i only paid 125 bucks for it and it got me through 4 years now. its more than paid for itself, but i really need some good advice on this receiver im searching for.

I KNOW ITS ALL IN THE AMP ....

is there any amps you can recomend or should i save for the proficient M80
WHATS THE BALL PARK PRICE FOR MY RECEIVER
WHAT SHOULD I LOOK FOR IN THE SPECS
WHAT CAN I EXPECT OUT OF MY SYSTEM WITH A GOOD QUALITY RECEIVER

REMEBER--i have the entire inwall sub woofer system including the back box and amp that will need to be run through my new receiver

any help or info would be more than great and thanks in advance


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread to the proper forum. :T You should get a quicker response here.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you can get Sherwood at cost, that seems to be the way to go. If the AVR is rated for 4 Ohms, it can most definitely drive 8 Ohm Speakers as they are a much easier load. Many AVR's have issues with 4 Ohm loads, not with 8 Ohm loads.

S/N's R-972 looks like a nice AVR. I am not sure what the Dealer Cost is for it, but if a huge discount it would be fine. Let us know the pricing for it and we can go from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I know the Sherwood had a lot of issues when it was first released regarding video processing and the Trinnatrov(spelling ?) EQ. Have those been cleaned up ? 
For an AVR, a 4ohm rating is about as good as it gets. It shouldn't break a sweat with 8 ohm speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There were some issues, but I do not think any were about the Trinnov. If not for the ability to get S/N at cost I would not bring it up.

It was also why I wanted to know what the pricing was as to figure out if the juice is worth the squeeze. Also, it purchased for an insane deal, it could always be sold NIB and put the money towards another AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> There were some issues, but I do not think any were about the Trinnov. If not for the ability to get S/N at cost I would not bring it up.
> 
> It was also why I wanted to know what the pricing was as to figure out if the juice is worth the squeeze. Also, it purchased for an insane deal, it could always be sold NIB and put the money towards another AVR.
> ...


I can attest to issues with the R-972 from Sherwood Newcastle; although I believe most of mine were UPS shipping issues into Canada. I ended up selling my 4th warranty unit and moved on.
It wasn't the greatest at HDMI hand shaking with other components and it would occasionally loose it's picture when switching channels,inputs etc.
Trinnov however is truly amazing and it is a great sounding receiver!!!!!!!
It would be a risk........ but the guy I sold mine to is happy!!!!!!
It does have a 3 year warranty and Maria at S/N is easy to deal with if you have issues!


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Kevin,

You're in the driver's seat, so to speak. There are plenty of choices out there that will fit your system. Onkyo, Denon, Pioneer, and the usual suspects all have great offerings. For under $400 you can get a killer receiver...


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

ddgtr said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> You're in the driver's seat, so to speak. There are plenty of choices out there that will fit your system. Onkyo, Denon, Pioneer, and the usual suspects all have great offerings. For under $400 you can get a killer receiver...


I'm not sure I would call a $400.00 receiver killer.
The problem most lower-end units have is power output.
Most have low wattage ratings driven into two-channels.
When you add all those speakers (Loads); lower end receivers just can't keep up!

It's like pulling a trailer up hill with the air-conditioner on in your Honda Civic!
It will get you there just not with any efficiency!

I agree lower-end receivers are pretty good and will sound great with a good power amp!


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

KrazyK said:


> I'm not sure I would call a $400.00 receiver killer.
> The problem most lower-end units have is power output.
> Most have low wattage ratings driven into two-channels.
> When you add all those speakers (Loads); lower end receivers just can't keep up!
> ...



Yeah, normally I would agree with you but please note that the OP does not want to spend a lot. He already mentioned prices in the hood of $125, I mean c'mon!! I don't think suggesting to go separates or fancy receivers applies in this case! 

Still, I still stand by my statement, meaning that you can get receivers on either A-gon or ebay like the Onkyo Tx-Sr 805 (msrp $!1000+) and the likes which weigh in at 120 wpc, and such. How is that a low power output and how is that not a killer deal for the money? I have the 805 myself and it has no problem driving most of the speakers out there, that is if you don't wanna go deaf.

On a totally unrelated subject, I love how people always use car analogies to explain AV stuff, it cracks me up! Rest assured, had you not mentioned the Civic pulling a trailer uphill I would not have understood what you meant!!!:rofl:


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

Next time I'll leave the Civic in the garage and use Ohms Law!!!!LOL


----------



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

to be fair with the local installers, i really cant reveal my cost--all i can say is i can start at around 300 dollars for the lower end sherwood newcastle stuff. 

i was thinking around 300 to 400 max for my receiver without spending too much of my families money, even though i saved for it and no im not taking food out of my families mouth or passing up a bill or two to pay for it, i just feel guilty dropping 5- to 800 dollars on a toy.

i was looking for a good quality receiver that will carry my speakers and boost my subwoofer to were it should be--without breaking the bank


----------



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

exactly--this is what i was hoping to get out of this.


the 125 dollar receiver was bought as a temp to carry me until i was ready to finish my system..moving into my new house, i felt i needed to take care of the speaker work first being all inwall., i then took care of the subwoofer and then the amp for the subwoofer--my cost so far is

1200 dollars in my speakers and my crossover in wall high current mono amp.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

m kevin said:


> to be fair with the local installers, i really cant reveal my cost--all i can say is i can start at around 300 dollars for the lower end sherwood newcastle stuff.
> 
> i was thinking around 300 to 400 max for my receiver without spending too much of my families money, even though i saved for it and no im not taking food out of my families mouth or passing up a bill or two to pay for it, i just feel guilty dropping 5- to 800 dollars on a toy.
> 
> i was looking for a good quality receiver that will carry my speakers and boost my subwoofer to were it should be--without breaking the bank


Hello,
Well all I can say then is if you can get an R-972 in your budget to jump on it. From there, you could sell it for something else if you do not want it. That being said, no 400 Dollar AVR would have the Amplifier Section of the R-972.
JJ


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

Dealer cost on a R-972 has got to be more than $400.00?


----------



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

Dealer cost on a R-972 has got to be more than $400.00?



Read more: need receiver help - Page 2 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com 


yes, my cost is much more than 400, over 1200


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would think so as well, but every now and then there are special promotions for Employees. Again, the unit could also be purchased and then sold NIB where you get the large cost savings of buying at cost while getting the exact AVR you want.

It is a pity there have been issues with the 972 as the combo of Trinnov and Reon is an awesome one. Moreover, S/N traditionally makes excellent Amplifier Sections.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

KrazyK said:


> It's like pulling a trailer up hill with the air-conditioner on in your Honda Civic!


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q7K1bBhjkY


Awesome!


----------

